# IN telegence



## Dannie (5 April 2011)

Moin an alle Mann, mir wurde gerade zum 2. mal   4,99€ abgezogen wegen eines premium dienstes von IN-telegence. Ich weiss leider garnicht warum ich surfe zwar mit dem handy aber normal pass ich auf das ich nichts falsches anklicke... jedenfalls hats mich jetzt wohl erwischt...

wisst ihr wie ich den ganzen "spass" wieder kündigen kann?

lg

Dannie


Edit: der folgende Teil wurde auf Bitten der in-telegence hier eingefügt um die Situation zu erklären:
=================================================================

*Sie haben eine Rechnungsposition der IN-telegence GmbH auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung gefunden?*

Das bedeutet, dass Sie einen kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienst (z.B. 0900-Nummer) eines Dritten über das Telefonnetz der IN-telegence GmbH in Anspruch genommen haben.

IN-telegence leitet die eingehenden Anrufe zum Anbieter des Dienstes weiter und veranlasst die Abrechnung der Anrufe über die Telefonrechnung des jeweiligen Anschlussteilnehmernetzbetreibers.


*Sie können die Rechnungsposition nicht zuordnen bzw. haben keinen Mehrwertdienst genutzt?*

Generell kann eine Berechnung nur erfolgen, wenn die entsprechende Nummer auch von Ihrem Anschluss aus angerufen wurde.

Die IN-telegence GmbH ist als Telefongesellschaft einer strengen Aufsicht unterworfen und kann rein technisch nur von Ihrem Anschluss initiierte Anrufe abrechnen.


*Welcher Dienst wurde genau genutzt?* 

Über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis können Sie nachvollziehen, welche Rufnummer von Ihrem Anschluss aus angerufen wurde und wer der Anbieter des Dienstes ist.

Den Einzelverbindungsnachweis erhalten Sie hier. Dieser Service ist kostenlos und hilft Ihnen, die Rechnungsposition von IN-telegence zu erklären.


*Was genau soll ich jetzt tun?* 

Bitte nutzen Sie die Möglichkeit, den kostenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis anzufordern. Klicken Sie hier, um das jetzt zu tun.

In den allermeisten Fällen ist dannach alles geklärt und Sie können die Rechnungsposition einem Anruf zuordnen. 

Falls es anschließend noch Fragen gibt, finden Sie hier die Kontaktdaten zum IN-telegence Service-Team, das Ihnen persönlich per E-Mail oder Telefon helfen wird.


*Was macht IN-telegence?*

Die IN-telegence GmbH mit Sitz in Köln ist ein auf Geschäftskundenlösungen spezialisierter Anbieter für Telefonanlagen und Rufnummern. 

Das Unternehmen wurde 1997 als Telefongesellschaft gegründet und betreibt ein eigenes TK-Netz. 

=================================================================


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*

Die Benutzung der Suchfunktion hat schon manchem geholfen ...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*

Ja die habe ich auch shcon genutzt aber keine von den Fällen passt zu meinem 

Da ich ja ein Prepaid handy besitze, könnte ich nicht einfach die SIM KARTE wegwerfen und mir eine neue holen?


lg

Dannie


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*



Dannie schrieb:


> könnte ich nicht einfach die SIM KARTE wegwerfen und mir eine neue holen?


Natürlich! Aber nicht die Nummer mitnehmen wollen, sonst besteht das Problem weiter.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*

@dannie
Hat des was gebracht mit der neuen sim? Weil ich hab gehört dass die sich die ip-Adresse vom Handy merken! Weil ich hab auch das besagte Problem dass jede Woche 4.99 abgebucht werden! Hatte dann kurz meine ruhe als nicht mehr genügend Geld drauf war aber nach einer Weile kam die sms dann wieder.....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*

Hy @ all,

an dieser stelle möchte und muß ich mich auch einmal zu Wort melden.
Gerstern ist mein Sohn gekommen und hat uns Gebeichtet, das Ihm nun zum 2. mal 4,99 € Abgebucht wurden.
Dies habe ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und mich ans Telefon gesetzt und jeden angerufen der mit der Sache zu tun haben kann.
Und siehe da, NIEMAND MUSS SEINE KARTE ENTSORGEN, NIEMAND WIRD WEITER BELÄSTIGT, WENN FOLGENDES GETAN WIRD.

1. Bei seinem Provider Anrufen, in unserem Fall Medion Mobile, und sich dort nennen lassen, wer sich das Geld geholt hat.
2. Bei dieser Fa. anrufen, in diesem Fall bei In-Telegence GmbH 0800-8801168 und das ABO umgehend Kündigen.
3. Sich von In-Telegance GmbH nennen lassen, bei wem das ABO abgeschlossen wurde, da das Geld von dieser Fa. nur eingezogen wird.
4. Bei der Fa. anrufen, bei der das ABO abgeschlossen wurde und schriftlich Via Mail oder Post Kündigen. In unserem Fall war es die Fa. Intercon Media GmbH aus Östereich
5. Mit dem Handy die Kostenfreie Hotline 22988 der Jugendhilfe anrufen, die sind mitlerweile soweit, dass sie auf dem Handy der Kids eine Internet Sperre erwirken können.

Man kann auch bei seinem Provider anrufen und eine Sperre für Drittanbieter erreichen, wobei Ihr hartnäkick bleiben müßt und darauf besteht.
Man kann auch bei der Unternehmen, dass das Geld abgebucht hat, erwirken, das die Befallene Rufnummer auf eine Schwarze Liste gesetzt wird, so wird Unterbunden, das weitere Gelder abgezogen werden.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch ein Herzliches Dankeschön an Medion Mobilde los werden. Von der Kundenhotline bin ich ernst genommen worden, mir wurde Tadellos weiter geholfen und mir wurdenTips und Tricks genannt.

Nun zu dem, wie es zu dem ABO kommen konnte:

Man muß nicht unbedingt ins Internet um ein ABO zu tappen.
Die neuste Masche ist folgende,
Irgend ein Kind läd sich ein Bild aus dem Netz, z.B. ein Bild von irgend einem DSDS Star. Dieses Kind ist in die falle getreten aber es geht weiter. Das Bild wird Via Bluetooth an einem Freund gesendet, dieser Öffnet es und im hintergrund wird eine Weiterleitung sestartet, die einen In die ABO Falle treten läst. Niemand bekommt etwas davon mit, da "KEIN BUTTON" geklickt werden muß, um das ABO an zu nehmen.

Ich hoffe mit dieser Erfahrung weiter geholfen zu haben.

Gruß aus dem Allgäu

Familie Mxxxxx

[modedit: Klarname editiert. Bitte aus Sicherheitsgründen keine Klarnamen posten]


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Man muß nicht unbedingt ins Internet um ein ABO zu tappen.
> Die neuste Masche ist folgende,
> Irgend ein Kind läd sich ein Bild aus dem Netz, z.B. ein Bild von irgend einem DSDS Star. Dieses Kind ist in die falle getreten aber es geht weiter. Das Bild wird Via Bluetooth an einem Freund gesendet, dieser Öffnet es und im hintergrund wird eine Weiterleitung sestartet, die einen In die ABO Falle treten läst. Niemand bekommt etwas davon mit, da "KEIN BUTTON" geklickt werden muß, um das ABO an zu nehmen....



Woher hast Du diese Information?


----------



## Teleton (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*



> An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch ein Herzliches Dankeschön an Medion Mobilde los werden. Von der Kundenhotline bin ich ernst genommen worden, mir wurde Tadellos weiter geholfen und mir wurden Tips und Tricks genannt.


Na ja, zuviel Lob würde ich da nicht verteilen. Immerhin hat Dein Anbieter die Form der Abrechnung erst ermöglicht (gegen einen entsprechenden Anteil der Entgelte). Erstattet wurde auch nichts, dass man Euch hilft zukünftig nicht mehr blechen zu müssen ist ja nun kein sonderliches Entgegenkommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*



Hippo schrieb:


> Woher hast Du diese Information?



diese Info ist von der Hotline des Jugendschutzbundes


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: IN telegence*

Gibts da eine WebAdresse?


----------



## omsin (5 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> *AW: IN telegence*
> 
> Gibts da eine WebAdresse?


----------



## omsin (5 Juli 2011)

ich hab auch das problem mit den 4,99 und ich wollt fragen ob ich meine aldi talk karte nich einfach kaputt machen kann und dann mit ne neue kaufen kann ohne das mir wa zu schulden kommt . bitte um antwort


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)

Die Variante geht freilich in gewissen Grenzen auch. Es ist aber mindestens eine Last, allen Bekannten dann wieder eine neue Nummer mitteilen zu müssen.
Die zweite Frage ist, ob man Dir dann nicht einfach eine Papierrechnung zuschickt, wenn die Karte auf Deinen Namen läuft. Damit will ich freilich nicht sagen, dass man die dann auch zahlen muss...

Kurz: ich kenne da keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit

a) zumindest die Beiträge auf dieser Seite lesen
b) die Suchfunktion zu bemühen >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/29268/?q=intelegence&t=post&o=date&g=1


----------



## omsin (5 Juli 2011)

und wie kann ich des beheben . muss ich da wo anrufen und des kündigen oder was . ich weis ganicht mehr weiter . ich will net in so hohe kosten verfallen . bitte helft mir


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2011)

Wir dürfen keine Rechtsberatung leisten. Die Antworten findest Du wenn Du ein bißchen in den Threads liest.
Da stehen Telefonnummern und Web-Adressen in Mengen.
Welche für Dich zutrifft wissen wir auch nicht wenn Du nur jammerst und uns nur den Brocken "inTelegence" hinwirfst ohne mehr Informationen


----------



## omsin (5 Juli 2011)

was sind Threads. sorry wenn ich frag


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2011)

Das sind hier die einzelnen Themen in den Foren.
Wenn Du den Link aufrufst den ich oben gepostet habe siehst Du die Threads (Themen, Gespräche, Diskussionen) in denen "intelegence" vorkommt
Die rufst Du dann nacheinander auf und liest Dich mal durch. Irgendwann wirst Du die Lösung finden.
Welcher Beitrag für Dich darin zutrifft erschließt sich uns nicht weil wir keine weiteren Informationen haben


----------



## Schwinni (14 Juli 2011)

Bin auch in diese Abofalle getappt :-( Mir wurden im letzten und für dieses Monat 9,98 Euro verrechnet.
Habe alle Drittanbieter bei der Telekom sperren lassen. Kann ich mir irgendwie die 20 Euro zurückholen ?


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2011)

Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Außer Du findest einen Anwalt der Dir das wegen 20.-€ durchklagt und Deine Rechtschutz steht grade dafür


----------



## Schwinni (14 Juli 2011)

ne anzeige bei der polizei wegen betrug hat also auch keinen wert  (u.a. um andere zu warnen) - wegen 20 euro will ich aber nicht unbedingt ein fass aufmachen


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Schwinni schrieb:


> ne anzeige bei der polizei wegen betrug hat also auch keinen wert (u.a. um andere zu warnen) - wegen 20 euro will ich aber nicht unbedingt ein fass aufmachen


Das ist verständlich aber dahingehend nicht gut weil 10.000 mal € 20,- auch ein gar erklecklich Sümmchen ergeben...


----------



## Schwinni (14 Juli 2011)

also doch anzeige, weil das ja monatlich abgebucht werden sollte ?


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2011)

Ja


----------



## mabro15 (5 August 2011)

bin auch reingefallen, bei mir kam nich mal ne frage ob ich nen abo ham will! Kann ich es irgndwie allein kündigen ohne meinen eltern es zu erzähln?? bin schon mal reingefalln aber von quickpay,


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2011)

Guggst Du da >>> http://prepaid-vergleich-online.de/...m/u/3736340/compbetr/Adressen Aboanbieter.pdf


----------



## Elie (10 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bei meinem Freund ist es dasselbe. Gestern hat er online seine Handyrechnung überprüft und nun stand dort, er solle für ein "Gespräch" von einer Sekunde 4,99€ zahlen. Daraufhin habe ich direkt der In-Telegence GmbH eine E-Mail geschrieben und sie auffgefordert diese Rechnung umgehend zu stornieren oder andernfalls werden wir einen Anwalt schalten.
Oft reicht es aus solchen Betrugsfirmen damit zu drohen und sich nicht von ihnen einschüchtern zu lassen. Egal ob Mahnungen kommen, sollte man nichts zahlen, irgendwann werden sie dann in der Regel aufgeben.
Also rate ich jedem direkt eine E-Mail an die Firma zu senden und sie auf "nette" Weise zu informieren, dass der angeblich offene Betrag nicht bezahlt werden wird.


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2011)

Elie schrieb:


> ...andernfalls werden wir einen Anwalt schalten.
> 
> Oft reicht es aus solchen Betrugsfirmen damit zu drohen und sich nicht von ihnen einschüchtern zu lassen.


Wen meinst du mit Betrügerfirma? Außerdem, wie kommst du dazu, die Rechte deines Freundes wahren zu wollen? Ist der noch keine 18? Kennt ihr überhaupt einen Anwalt, der euch in dieser Sache vertreten würde, wenn schon einer lauthals angekündigt wird? Es wäre neu, dass sich B2B-Telekommunikationsnetzbetreiber für Mehrwertdienste sich von solchen unsachlichen Hinweisen beeindrucken lassen würde.


----------



## BJ (10 August 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wen meinst du mit Betrügerfirma? Außerdem, wie kommst du dazu, die rechte deines Freundes wahren zu wollen? Ist der noch keine 18? Kennt ihr überhaupt einen Anwalt, der euch in dieser Sache vertreten würde, wenn schon einer lauthals angekündigt wird? Es wäre neu, dass sich B2B-Telekommunikationsnetzbetreiber für Mehrwertdienste sich von solchen unsachlichen Hinweisen beeindrucken lassen würde.



*thumps-up*


----------



## Heiko (10 August 2011)

Deine content-to-noise-ratio ist bedenklich...


----------



## Elie (10 August 2011)

Wen meine ich wohl mit Betrügerfirma? Lies vllt mal das Thread Thema -.-​Wie alt mein Freund ist geht dich ja mal gar nichts an, aber da er derzeit weder Internet noch Telefon hat, bat er mich denen zu schreiben.​Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass sich diese Leute davon beeindrucken lassen, aber wenn sie merken das man sich ebenso wenig von ihnen und ihrer Rechnung beeindrucken lässt, dann sind die Chancen größer, dass sie einen in Ruhe lassen.​Nebenbei, ich versuche hier den Leuten zu helfen, die Angst vor Konsequenzen haben.​Deine Antwort ist der absolute Witz, unverschämt und respektlos. Man könnte fast schon meinen, dass du für so eine Firma arbeitest.​Also wenn du nichts vernünftiges oder hilfreiches zu schreiben hast, dann nutz deine Zeit doch einfach mit etwas sinnvollerem!​
​


----------



## Devilfrank (11 August 2011)

Elie schrieb:


> Also wenn du nichts vernünftiges oder hilfreiches zu schreiben hast, dann nutz deine Zeit doch einfach mit etwas sinnvollerem!



Diese Aufforderung ist wohl besser für Dich selbst geeignet.
Z.B. könntest Du hier erstmal in den entsprechenden Threads lesen und Dich informieren, bevor Du einen langjährigen Forenuser beleidigst, der nur versucht hat Dein Geschreibsel etwas zu sortieren.


----------



## Djuke (12 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin Vertragskunde bei der Telekom und auf meiner letzten Rechnung waren 59,88€ für Drittanbieter bzw. IN-telegence. Habe dort die 0800 Nummer angerufen und rausbekommen das ich anscheinend 4 Abos der intercon media oder so habe....
Mein Problem ist... Telekom ist ja schon in Vorauszahlung gegangen und hat diese 59,88€ an Intelegence überwiesen. Ich muss also gezwungener Maßen Telekom das Geld überweisen und es mir irgendwie von Intelegence zurückholen ?! Drittanbietersperre wurde schon eingerichtet also weitere Kosten können nicht mehr auf mich zukommen.
Was mach ich jetzt nur?

Hoffentlich weiß jemand einen Rat.

Gruß, Djuke


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2011)

Djuke schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weiß jemand einen Rat.


Dazu gibt es nur eine Hilfe, nämlich die hier von Teleton:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## telegence (16 August 2011)

guten tag alle zusammen
also ich habe eine alditalk prepaid karte und heute wurden mir zum 2ten mal 4,99 euro von e-plus wegen der nutzung von einem premium dienst von in telegence gmbh berechnet.
was kann ich dagegen machen damit so etwas nicht noch einmal passiert??
freue mich auf antworten und schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

> was kann ich dagegen machen damit so etwas nicht noch einmal passiert??



Hier den Thread lesen und die Suchfunktion bemühen!
Hat schon manchem geholfen 

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/47226/?q=intelegence&o=date


----------



## telegence (16 August 2011)

mhm vielen danke aber i.wie blick ich da nicht so durch was ich da machen soll damit das aufhört
hat jemand noch andere lösungen??


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2011)

Willste die Abmeldenummern noch rückwärts in timbuktisch?
Mehr wirste nicht finden, außer Du beauftragst einen Anwalt der Dir die Arbeit abnimmt.
Uns hier ist persönliche Rechtsberatung nämlich verboten


----------



## telegence (16 August 2011)

achsoo ok nadann danke


----------



## BenTigger (17 August 2011)

telegence schrieb:


> mhm vielen danke aber i.wie blick ich da nicht so durch was ich da machen soll damit das aufhört
> hat jemand noch andere lösungen??



Ja ich, schmeiss deine Aldi Karte in den Mülleimer und hole dir eine neue Aldi Karte. Dann wird da auch nichts mehr abgebucht.


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ja ich ....



Nö 
Das steht auch schon wo


----------



## BenTigger (17 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das steht auch schon wo



Ja aber mehr als 3 Nachrichten vor der meinigen. Und du weisst doch, viele können nicht mal die Nachricht vor der eigenen finden


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2011)

Da hast Du latürnich auch wieder Recht :-(


----------



## gwhfrdbhibscrfdkjnscfdhbv (20 August 2011)

boh bin noch mal mit 4.99 hoffentlich davon gekommen, habe die nummer 22988 angerufen, um mir zu helfen die sind echt die besten die es gib, die haben dann die nummer gegeben, mit den ich den abo-abzocke beenden kann, 08000000709 und den abo mit sofortigen wirkung beendet, in zukuft nimmals so ein scheiss anckliken


----------



## kleinerfrosch (22 August 2011)

...fußballergebnisse gecheckt und schwups kam eine sms wegen einrichtung eines abo`s 4.99€ von dieser intercon media gmbh...und nirgends komm ich rein zum kündigen...


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2011)

Die Benutzung der Suchfunktion hätte u.U. auch dieses Ergebnis gebracht ...
Ein bißchen Eigeninitiative schadet nicht

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/in-telegence.34760/#post-328597


----------



## Goodluck (29 August 2011)

Vorlagentext für etwaigen Vertragsrücktritt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich teile folgendes mit:

hiermit trete ich von einem etwaigen Vertrag zurück. auf die Widerrufsmöglichkeit bin ich nicht ordnungsgemäß hingewiesen worden.

Vorsorglich kündige ich einen etwaigen Vertrag fristlos, hilfsweise fristgemäß zum nächstmöglichen Termin.

Bitte bestätigen Sie, dass zwischen uns kein Vertragsverhältnis bestand und erstatten Sie die zu Unrecht eingezogenen Kosten per Scheck bis zum XX.XX.XX zurück.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## beatdown (14 September 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

heute wurde mir meine monatliche Mobilfunkabrechnung postalisch zugestellt.

Als ich die Rechnung durchging, bemerkte ich, dass im Berechnungsmonat August fünf Abbuchungen zu je 4,99€ durch eine Firma names "IN-telegence" mit einer Leistung namens AdultStars über mein Provider abbgerechnet wurden. Als ich anschließend vorrausgegangene Rechnungen geprüft hatte, stellte ich fest, dass im Abrechnungsmonat Juli drei Abbuchungen zu je 4,99€ ebenfalls über meinen Provider abgerechnet wurden.

Die erste Abbuchung erfolgte am 11.07.2011. Meine Rechnung zeigt, dass jede Woche diese 4,99€ abgebucht wurden.

Ich habe dieses AdultStars sofort auf Google gesucht und da stand dann irgendetwas von porn!
Die Leistung habe ich aber nie in Anspruch genommen, oder gar gebucht!

Ich würde gern mein Geld wieder zurückbekommen, weiß allerdings nicht wie.
Mein Provider hat mir den Rat gegeben, mich an die Verbraucherzentrale und an die Bundesnetzargentur zu wenden.

Eine Sperre für Drittanbieter habe ich angeordnet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Beatdown


----------



## stollinger (19 September 2011)

Muß jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen:Bei mir geht das jetzt schon 3 monate bis ich das gemerkt habe das da ein 3. Anbieter kassieren will.
Habe bei meinem Provider alles sperren lassen und an in-telegance geschrieben(E-Mail).
Das ist vor 5 wochen gewesen und bis heute keine Antwort bekommen.
Mein Anbieter schickt mir allerdings ständig Mahnungen. Was ich jetzt machen soll weis ich nicht genau. Wenn das nicht aufhört, gehe ich zum Anwalt.


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2011)

Lies mal die Links in meiner Signatur


----------



## Kylie (13 Oktober 2011)

Geh einfach mal auf http://www.in-telegence.net/impressum/ da kannst du das abo ganz einfach und sofort löschen

at stollinger 

[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Abo- Abzocke (18 Oktober 2011)

Leider bin ich auch auf die *InterconMedia* hereingefallen. Habe natürlich sofort gekündigt, obwohl ich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Meine Lösung: Provider, in diesem Fall *Vodafone*, sofort kündigen. Wenn genügend Betrogene ihren Provider *sofort* wechseln, arbeiten diese mit Sicherheit nicht mehr lange mit diesen Betrügern zusammen.


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2011)

Ein Vertrag mit einer Abofalle (ob echt oder unecht hat nur dummerweise mit einem Mobilfunkvertrag nichts zu tun.
D.h. Kündigung erst zum Vertragsende möglich und nicht sofort. Wenn das natürlich zeitnah ist ...
Nur man sollte man sich nicht zuviel davon versprechen. Drittanbietersperre einrichten ist wirkungsvoller.


----------



## Abo-Abzocke (22 Oktober 2011)

Warum machen die Provider dann das Inkassobüro für diese Betrüger?


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2011)

Na warum wohl ...


----------



## Heiko (22 Oktober 2011)

Abo-Abzocke schrieb:


> Warum machen die Provider dann das Inkassobüro für diese Betrüger?


Die Antwort liegt doch auf der Hand. Weil die da etliche Prozente von den Kohlen einstecken.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Oktober 2011)

Abo-Abzocke schrieb:


> Warum machen die Provider dann das Inkassobüro für diese Betrüger?


>> „Pecunia non olet“ (zu deutsch: Geld stinkt nicht)


----------



## gnomi (24 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, mein 12-jähriger Sohn ist leider auch Opfer der In-telegence geworden . Da steht wohl auch noch eine Firma Platinum Mobile GmbH dahinter. Bei ihm tauchte auf dem Handy unter "wallpaper" ein button auf, der weder vorher noch nachher vorhanden war. Wie der wohl da hin gekommen ist? Beim youtube gucken? Leider hat er draufgedrückt und ein kostenloses Bild von einem Auto runtergeladen. Plötzlich hatte er ein Sexfilm-Abo von "mobileact.net" für wöchentlich 4,99 EUR am Hals. Konnte zwar über Internet herausfinden wer dahinter steckt und habe geschwind das Abo gekündigt. Hat auch funktioniert und wurde bestätigt, aber die 4,99 sind zweimal kassiert worden. Meine Rückzahlungsforderung ist bisher leider ins Leere gelaufen. Ich habe zwar eine ausführliche Stellungnahme über den angeblichen Bestellvorgang bekommen, Fakt ist jedoch, dass mein Sohn diesen Bestellvorgang nicht wissentlich ausgelöst hat. Erschreckend fand ich, dass den Lumpen sogar die technischen Daten des Handy bekannt sind, die ich nicht mal im User Manual finden kann.
Ich werde jetzt mal prüfen ob eine Strafverfolgungsbehörde daran interessiert ist dem Abzocker-Lumpenpack einmal anständig auf die schmutzigen Finger zu klopfen.


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2011)

gnomi schrieb:


> ...Ich werde jetzt mal prüfen ob eine Strafverfolgungsbehörde daran interessiert ist dem Abzocker-Lumpenpack einmal anständig auf die schmutzigen Finger zu klopfen.



Ich will Dir ja nicht Deinen Elan nehmen, aber allzugroße Hoffnungen würde ich mir nicht machen.
Unbenommen dessen solltest Du die Anzeige trotzdem erstatten - steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein ...
Lies Dir mal die Texte hier durch und Dir wird manches klarer werden.

>>> Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter

>>> Das Abzockerparadies Deutschland


----------



## Abo- Abzocke (3 November 2011)

Wenn genügend Betroffene sofort ihren Provider kündigen, wird dieser hoffentlich mal überlegen ob sich die Tätigkeit als Inkassobüro noch rentiert. Vor allem wenn er keine "Telefonkunden" mehr hat.


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2011)

Witzbold - das geht nur wenn Dein Vertrag grad ausläuft.
Drittanbieterinkasso bringt Dir kein Sonderkündigungsrecht.
Außerdem - zu welchem Provider willst Du denn dann gehen?


----------



## Teleton (3 November 2011)

Man kann ja zum nächstmöglichen Termin kündigen. Im Rahmen der Rückgewinnungsversuche des Anbieters kann man dann klarstellen keinesfalls wieder bei diesem einen Vertrag abzuschliessen allein wegen der Drittanbietergeschichten.


> Außerdem - zu welchem Provider willst Du denn dann gehen?


Klar machen die das alle, es gibt aber einen entscheidenden Unterschied. Der Neue hat mich bisher noch nicht an seinen Drittanbietertruppen zum Fraß vorgeworfen (auch wenn es es plant).


----------



## Abo- Abzocke (3 November 2011)

Ich bin bei Vodafone draussen, trotz eines noch 2 Jahre laufenden Vertrags. Begründung: grober Vertrauensbruch. Einen neuen Vertrag habe ich auch schon. Und es gibt auch noch ehrliche Provider, prepaid ist auch eine Möglichkeit.
*Betrügern wie InterconMedia keine Chance geben.*


----------



## Teleton (3 November 2011)

Prepaid schützt doch nicht vor Drittanbietern.



> Ich bin bei Vodafone draussen, trotz eines noch 2 Jahre laufenden Vertrags.


Haben die eine Kündigung akzeptiert? 2 Jahre, dann muß es ein noch sehr frischer Vertrag sein.


----------



## ana (29 November 2011)

Hallo, 

ich schreibe in English, weil mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut. 

I hope somebody can tell me what to do. 

I have the same problem with In-Telegence and Intercon Media GmbH. 
What is it exactly? 
It's weird... They charge for things when I for sure know I wasn't awake. 

The Telekom already withdrew the money from my account, but I wanted to know if there is something I can do to stop this from happening again?

I have an iphone, and a deutsche telekom contract. 


Vielen Dank,


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

I hope to tell you the right word for it.
The T-Mobile can block all third-party inkasso
That means that they only take the T-Mobile-fees and every other people must write an extra bill (and the y have to fight for their money 
Try to read also this link (if its possible) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## ana (30 November 2011)

Many thanks for your response, Hippo. 

So, this means, that I just need to go to/or call T-mobile and tell them to block this?
And then the companies will continue to send me bills?
I can get rid of them permanently?


Many thanks.


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

>>> http://interconmedia.at/support.html


----------



## ana (30 November 2011)

Vielen Dank Hippo. 

Ich habe anprobieren das jetzt, aber ich sehe nichts unter 'Ihre Abonnements'.  But, they still took my money. 

I will call Tmobile tomorrow. 

Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe!


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Go to the link of the Supportsite and write your T-Mobile-Number into the field "*Ihre Mobilrufnummer:*"
Then you get a pin. Then got to the next site write then pin and see what happens


----------



## ana (30 November 2011)

I did that. 
I got the PIN, and typed it in. But nothing appers under 'Ihre Abonnements'.


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Ok, then try to contact the intercon and tell them and ask why the take the money for nothing. And remember to tell T-Mobile to block the inkasso

http://interconmedia.at/kontakt.html

I think you will get more answers here tomorrow


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2011)

Attention: the third-party inkasso can only be blocked for the future. Active subscription will continue to charge.


----------



## ana (30 November 2011)

Hi!

I just called the Telekom, and they blocked all future third-party access to my account. 

He said that I should go to 'verbraucherschutz' and try to get my money back. 
Did anyone try that? Does it work or it's a waste a time?

I'm so angry at Telekom. They can just block this right away, instead they are waiting for people to realize it themselves. And, if you're not careful (like me), then you realize it only until couple of months... I'm angry at myself also. 


Anyway, thanks for all the info!


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Did you write to the intercon?


----------



## ana (30 November 2011)

I didn't. 

You think I should?
They could give me back the money?

What about the verbraucherschutz?


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

First point is that can show T-Mobile "I cancelled the Abo"
You know what Heiko wrote? They won´t cancel the charging for active Abos!
When you want the money back - I think this would become a hard fight.
Main thing is to stop that shit


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2011)

ana, try to ignore my following posting - it's just about some background information that is not important for consumers hit by billing problems.



Der GF der Firma. K.S., taucht als GF einer anderen Firma auf - auf vod-pornos-dot-com
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/vod-pornos.com

Media on Demand GmbH & Co KEG
Wasnergasse 31/Top 17

1200 Wien


(the director of the Vienna company is already known because he's also direcor/related of/to a known company. But: That doesn't help you, it just should be mentioned as a "link" when one of the names appear again)

http://www.firmenabc.at/media-on-demand-gmbh_BLkJ
Beschwerden zu der Firma
(complaints about the company Media on Demand GmbH )

Das oben erwähnte VOD-Portal gehört zu den Partnerprogrammen der Cytainment / Cyberservices / Trulala - einem der Anbieter mit der fettesten Krankenakte (Hunderte von Beiträgen allein hier)  (unverfänglicher Beleg - sonst googlen)


----------



## ana (1 Dezember 2011)

@ hippo

what?
I thought it was over?
so, although Telekom has cancelled it, they can still charge me for previous 'subscriptions'???
oh, man!

Actually, InTelegence took more money from me, then the Intercon. 
So, I just need to write them, and they will cancel it?


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)

If they did cancel all including active abos it will be ok, then they changed the handling.
Our last information is that they only cancel future abos and NOT running abos.


> Actually, InTelegence took more money from me, then the Intercon.


You have the abo"contract" with intercon and inTelegence and not with T-Mobile and you MUST cancel it there


----------



## ana (1 Dezember 2011)

Oh man 

I will never get rid of this. 
And I was sure these kind of things don't happen in Germany. 
Uf!


----------



## BenTigger (1 Dezember 2011)

And be sure these shit of things mostly happen in Germany.


----------



## Maitian (1 Dezember 2011)

Biedschey schrieb:


> *thumps-up*



...was soll denn die aufregung? 
das ist doch positiv!
das heißt doch nur "bravo" oder auch "seine zustimmung geben" !!!


----------



## Maitian (1 Dezember 2011)

ana schrieb:


> Oh man
> 
> I will never get rid of this.
> And I was sure these kind of things don't happen in Germany.
> Uf!


 



...really. really it is so easy  the number: 08000000709,  it's for termination of subscription services, at:

IN telegence GmbH

...you can just simply call there, but only from your mobile!   (costs nothing!!!)
this is the only way, to allocate the abbo/s your number.
you don't need to talk with real people, only just do, what the computer voice said to you.  
and already, this bad spook is over now, forever.  
anyway, you should all third provider blocked will by your ISP, but you even have done already this.... good work! 
lovely, nice greetings


----------



## ana (2 Dezember 2011)

I have cancelled the 'subscriptions' with both Intercon and InTelegence. 
So, should be all fine now. 

Thanks everyone!! You've been a great help! 
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Amira11 (6 Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle,

Wir sind gerade auch aktuell Opfer geworden. Wir verwenden ein iPad und haben jetzt eine Rechnung von 187,- € für Nov. bekommen und nach Überprüfung festgestellt, daß für Dez. bis heute auch schon über 60,- Euro angefallen sind und zwar für den Download von Erotikfilmen! Im Nov. sind fast tägl. bis zu 10 Stunden Filme kostenpfl. bestellt worden- Firma Intercon Media GmbH & Co Kg aus Wien. Wir sind aus allen Wolken gefallen. Rückruf bei dieser Firma hat ergeben, daß alles ganz offiziell und mit Gegenprüfung gelaufen sei, also völlig legal. Die Kosten sind dann wie gesagt über die Vodafone-Rechnung (wir haben für das Gerät eine Flatrate) abgerechnet worden. Heißt mit anderen Worten: abgebucht und Geld futsch! Das angebliche Abo hat die freundliche Dame von Medicon am Tel. gekündigt und schriftlich bestätigt. Eine zweite Firma, die angeblich auch Filme geliefert hat, konnten wir telefonisch bisher nicht erreichen. Vodafone fühlt sich auch nicht zuständig. Was kann man machen? Ich bin sowas von wütend!

LG Brigitte


----------



## Teleton (6 Dezember 2011)

> Vodafone fühlt sich auch nicht zuständig.


Die haben die angebliche Forderung für knapp 73 % vom Drittanbieter aufgekauft und wollen ihren "Einsatz" wieder ohne mit den Kunden rumzacken zu müssen. Zuständig sind sie dafür nach §404 BGB aber schon.


----------



## Amira111 (13 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade aktuell gelesen, daß Vodafone für seine "Leistung" 29,5% der Summe kassiert. Aber egal, eine Frechheit bleibt es sowieso.

Den Einzug von Vodafone haben wir zurückgeschickt und nur die Summe für die Flat des iPad`s überwiesen. Dazu gab es ein Einschreiben/Rücksch. Die Abzocker haben auch ein Schreiben bekommen. Bisher haben wir noch nichts gehört. Bin mal gespannt.

Wie wollen die mir eigentlich eine Bestätigungs-SMS auf mein iPad geschickt haben???


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (13 Dezember 2011)

Amira11 schrieb:


> mit anderen Worten: abgebucht und Geld futsch!


Ich würde einfach zur Bank gehen und die Abbuchung widerrufen.
Dann ist erstmal die Kohle zurück und dafür werden nur die Kosten für die Flat überwiesen.
Vodafone solltest Du aber auf jeden Fall davon in Kenntnis setzen.


----------



## Teleton (13 Dezember 2011)

Vodafon macht die Forderung aus eigenem (abgetretenen) Recht geltend. Das klappt daher nicht so einfach mit der Rückbuchung.

Schau mal hier rein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## dfgbnbddfhhvfdf (20 Januar 2012)

gwhfrdbhibscrfdkjnscfdhbv schrieb:


> boh bin noch mal mit 4.99 hoffentlich davon gekommen, habe die nummer 22988 angerufen, um mir zu helfen die sind echt die besten die es gib, die haben dann die nummer gegeben, mit den ich den abo-abzocke beenden kann, 08000000709 und den abo mit sofortigen wirkung beendet, in zukuft nimmals so ein scheiss anckliken


----------



## dfgbnbddfhhvfdf (20 Januar 2012)

Wenn man das abo unter08000000709 sofort nach dem ersten abbuchen kündigt,wird dann nicht mehr abgebucht oder buchen die dann nochmal ab nach der kündigung bitte antworten


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2012)

Leute, die sich nicht mal einen Nic geben können werden eher nicht bedient! Außerdem, konkretisiere bitte die Frage, wenn du schon eine Antwort darauf erwartest.


----------



## dfgbnbddfhhvfdf (20 Januar 2012)

Ich meine ob nachder telefonischen kündigung nochmal 4.99 abgebucht werden oder nicht

lg chris


----------



## Tobi.TT (23 Februar 2012)

Hi @ All,

ich glaube ich habe es gerade geschafft, mein ABO bei IN-Telegence Gmbh zu kündigen.

Ich habe bei meinem Provider (Base) angerufen welcher mir eine Hotline durch gegeben hat, wo ich mein ABO kündigen kann.
 Hotline: 0800-0000709 
habe mit meinem Handy angerufen. Dort hat mir eine Computerstimme verkündet, dass ich ein ABO bei Fa. Intercon Media seit dem 27.07.11 habe. Anschließend wurde mir gesagt, dass ich mit der Eingabe der Zahl ( 1 ) mein ABO kündigen könne.
Dass habe ich dann auch befolgt,

Nächster Abbuchungstermin ist Dienstag

Die Computerstimme hatte mir noch gesagt, mein Abo wäre gekündigt und ich hätte jetzt kein ABO mehr bei der Fa. Intercon Media.

Mal schauen ob es funtioniert hat.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

Hier auch nachzulesen: 





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Intercon Media GmbH aus Östereich


----------



## haha vollblöd (18 März 2012)

kann mir jemand helfen ich hab ausversehen mit meinem handy auf etwas geklickt und hatte dann ein abo geschlossen wie soll ich das mit dem handy wieder kündigen ??


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2012)

Ein bißchen mehr Info wäre der Hilfe nicht hinderlich ...
Ansonsten guggst Du da >>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/handy-abo-kundigen


----------



## Christinaaa (24 Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
vor einem Monat habe ich gemerkt das ich in eine abo falle gekommen bin.
Das problem heutzurtage ist das die smartphons alle internet haben egal was du mit dem Handy machst braust du internet.z.B. wenn du das wetter gucken möchtest und per icq oder sonstiges.
Und daher kommen jetzt alle in die abo fallen das schlimme daran das man die erste abo falle noch nicht richtig merkst aber dann nach kommt die überraschund das du mehrere abo fallen hast ich hatte 3 abofallen und ich habe im Monat bis zu 100 Euro gezahlt für die 3 abo fallen wen jemand das selber hat kann ich helfen

1.Du gehst zu deinem Anbiter z.B Telekom, Voderfon, O2.. usw.
Beim anbiter machst du die *Drietanbiterspäre* und fragst in nach die Anschriften von der abo falle z.B Straßen, E-mail,Telefonnummer..usw.
2. mit den daten der aboanbiter schreibst du ein Brief oder eine E-mail
und vorderst die fristlose Kündigun.

Also ich habe das Per E-mail gemacht. Die sind sofort darauf eingegangen und haben das ohne wieder worte getahn. wenn die dann anfangen mit du musst dies und das machen dann schreib nur eins wen die das nicht so schnell wie möcklich machen gehst du zum Anwalt. Das wars sie werden dich an kündigen wen nein dann rate ich euch zum anwalt zu gehen ..

noch mal zu Drietanbiterspäre das ist eine späre das ist eine späre der abos das die aboanbiter dich nicht mehr angreifen können also kannst du dein handy dann wieder benutzen ohne sorgen zu haben das du noch in abofallen kommst ...!!

ich hoffe das ich euch damit weiter helfen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Christina


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2012)

Entschuldige bitte Christina aber hier das ist ein rechtschreibfreundliches Forum. Deine Absicht helfen zu wollen ist jedoch lobenswert.


Christinaaa schrieb:


> Drietanbiterspäre


Hierzu kann man schon einiges im Nachbarthread rauslesen, unter:* Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## Hippo (24 Mai 2012)

Du Red, der Post von Christina sieht nicht so aus als wenn sie nicht wollte - im Gegensatz zu manchen Posts die ohne Punkt und Komma und Groß- und Kleinschreibung daherkommen und als letzten Satz dann stehen haben - sorry für Rechtschreibfehler aber ich war zu faul um das nochmal durchzulesen.
Es gibt z.B. auch Leagasthenie - da kommen die (für Nichtlegastheniker) abenteuerlichsten Texte raus. Nur ein Legastheniker kann nicht anders.
Vielleicht ist sie aber auch Ausländerin (nicht negativ gemeint) und hat die deutsche Sprache nicht in der Schriftform gelernt.


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2012)

...gerade deshalb bin ich auch gleich mal freundlich geblieben. Vollstes Verständnis für alles abnormale - was ist schon normal?


----------



## Christinaaa (25 Mai 2012)

Hai rad....!
Ich kann auf  deutsch schreiben das ist nicht das ding.
Ich hatte nur kein bock, den Text noch mal zu korrigieren, mir geht es nicht um die Schreibart sonder das ich den Leuten helfe.
Das bei denen auch so was nicht passiert. 
Sorry das ich mit recchtschreibfehlern schreibe, 
bin ja auch nicht eine ganze Deutschen.  

Mit Lieben Grüßen
Christina


----------



## Hippo (25 Mai 2012)

Christinaaa schrieb:


> ...Ich kann auf deutsch schreiben das ist nicht das ding.


ok ...



Christinaaa schrieb:


> *Ich hatte nur kein bock*, den Text noch mal zu korrigieren...











Christinaaa schrieb:


> ...mir geht es nicht um die Schreibart sonder das ich den Leuten helfe...


So hilfst Du aber dann eher nicht, weil die Leute wenn sie denn ein solches Problem haben dann keinen Nerv haben zusätzlich Deine Schreibe zu übersetzen



Christinaaa schrieb:


> ...Sorry das ich mit recchtschreibfehlern schreibe,
> bin ja auch nicht eine ganze Deutschen.


Akzeptiert, aber wenn Du es besser kannst ...
... siehe oben ...


----------



## Christinaaa (25 Mai 2012)

Ich bin ja auch nicht die einzigste hihi,
also ist mir das nicht so peinlich.


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2012)

Na dann, zurück zum Thema:


Reducal schrieb:


> Hierzu kann man schon einiges im Nachbarthread rauslesen, unter:* Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2012)

Das muss auch nicht peinlich sein. Das Problem ist aber, dass die Texte für die Suchmaschinen so indiziert werden, wie sie geschrieben werden. Wenn also Schreibfehler drin sind, dann werden die auch nur gefunden, wenn man mit Schreibfehler sucht. Man sollte sich also auf eine Schreibweise einigen. Und es spricht nicht viel dagegen, dass man die nimmt, die im Duden steht


----------



## CougarXP (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo Forum,

habe nun leider auch die Erfahrung machen müssen, auf der Handyrechnung einen Drittabieterbetrag zu finden.
Es handelt sich um ein Abo der Firma Platinummobile GmbH, die 19,96 EUR (4 x 4,99 EUR) haben möchte. Auf der Supportseite der Platinummobile fand ich unter meiner Handynummer keinen Eintrag, war mir auch nicht bewusst jemals ein Abo in irgendeiner Art abgeschlossen zu haben. Per Kontaktformular schilderte ich die Situation, dass ich mir nicht bewusst bin ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, vorsorglich jedoch die sofortige Kündigung aller Abo's für die betreffenden Handynummer verlange und, dass ich vorerst von einem Betrug ausgehen muss und umgehend Anzeige erstatte. Kurze Zeit darauf bekam ich eine Kündigungsbestätigung eines mobileact.net Abo's. In einer gesonderten Mail wurde mir aufgelistet wann, wie, wo ... ich das Abo abschloss und der Vorgang detailiert beschrieben. Nach diesen Ausführungen musste ich mehmals Buttons bestätigen, dass ich dieses Abo möchte, auch wurde ich mehrfach auf die Kosten hingewiesen. Nach diesen Ausführungen gibt es keinerlei Zweifel, dass ich das Abo wohlwissentlich abgeschlossen habe. Komisch finde ich, dass ich mich so gar nicht daran erinnern kann. Derartige gedächtnisverluste hatte ich nichteinmal im schlimmsten Rausch. Zudem wird eine uhrzeit angegeben, zu der ich normalerweise auf dem Arbeitsweg bin (6:40 Uhr), also gar keine Zeit für solchen Mist habe. Was natürlich sein kann, wenn ich schnell wohin klicke, evtl. einen Button unter einer App erwische. Dann müsste ich aber noch mehrmals bestätigen, aber so blöde bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.

Ist dieses Problem mit diesen Anbieter(n) bekannt?
Wie hoch sind erfahrungsgemäß die Chancen die Kohle zurückzubekommen?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2012)

CougarXP schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind erfahrungsgemäß die Chancen die Kohle zurückzubekommen?


Prepaidhandy? Vergiß es! Don Quichote war erfolgreicher.
Vertragshandy? Geringfügig besser aber nervig und zeitaufwendig.


----------



## CougarXP (5 Juni 2012)

Es ist ein Vertragshandy!
Hm, dachte ich mir fast schon.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2012)

Beim Vertragshandy ist es wie in Teletons Beitrag beschrieben.
Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter
Zahlungspflicht gegenüber dem Provider bestreiten, Vertrag kündigen und strittigen Betrag bei den/dem letzten Abruf einbehalten.
Und dann ein dickes Fell zulegen ...


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

Mit meinem Provider möchte ich es mir nicht verschertzen, der kann letzten Endes nichts dafür, auch wenn er mitverdient.
Meine ganze Aufmerksam soll dem Herrn G. U. zuteil werden. Er ist unter anderem Geschäftsführer der Platinummobile GmbH, zu der die Seite gehört, die ich angeblich direkt angesurft habe und midestens 3 mal das Abo bestägt haben soll. Zudem ist er Geschäftsführer der Surf Media GmbH. Diese soll mit der Firma mobileandmore GmbH kooperieren, die im Verdacht steht, für die Brüder S-lein als Strohman zu fungieren. Hierbei geht es aktuell um Lockvogeldomains die auf der Suche nach Googles Streetview auf einschägig bekannte Abzockseiten umleiten.
Quelle: abzocknews.de

Ob ich das Geld wiederbekomme ist mir schon fast nicht mehr wichtig, primär möchte ich wie eine kleine Zecke sein, die in die Wadln solcher Abzocker beist.

Mal eine technische Frage,
wenn ich eine Webseite mit dem Smartphone ansurfe hinterlasse ich ja einige Informationen, z. B. IP, Gerätetyp, Browser, Betriebssystem...
Jedoch wird meine Telefonnummer (MSISDN) nicht mit übermittelt, das weiß ich aus einem "Selbstversuch". Auf welchen Weg wird dann die Telefonummer übermittelt?

Modedit: Realnamen entfernt. Bitte NUB beachten. /BT


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2012)

CougarXP schrieb:


> Mal eine technische Frage,
> wenn ich eine Webseite mit dem Smartphone ansurfe hinterlasse ich ja einige Informationen, z. B. IP, Gerätetyp, Browser, Betriebssystem...
> Jedoch wird meine Telefonnummer (MSISDN) nicht mit übermittelt, das weiß ich aus einem "Selbstversuch". Auf welchen Weg wird dann die Telefonummer übermittelt?


Dein Selbstversuch ist nicht aussagekräftig. Natürlich wird deine Nummer nicht übermittelt aber die ergibt sich aus den Sessiondaten beim Provider. Ein Kunde kann das aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur dann nachvollziehen, wenn er selbst der Provider ist.


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank Reducal.
Also kann jemand mit zweifelhafter Absicht alle relevanten Daten für eine Rechnungstellung alleine dadurch generieren, dass seine Website besucht wurde!?
Soweit einigermaßen klar.
Wie wird nun nachgewiesen, dass der Besucher kostenpflichtige Angebote genutzt hat und vorher mehrere Abfragen bestätigt hat? 
Vor allen dann, wenn dies nicht geschehen ist.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2012)

CougarXP schrieb:


> Also kann jemand mit zweifelhafter Absicht alle relevanten Daten für eine Rechnungstellung alleine dadurch generieren, dass seine Website besucht wurde!?


Nein, so einfach nicht! Es geht hier auch nicht einfach um Rechungsstellung, wie bei den gemeinen Abofallen im Internet, sondern um technische Buchungsabläufe. Ein Anbieter muss über den Zugang zu einer "Schnittstelle" verfügen, die eine Buchung beim Endkunden erst möglich macht. Hierzu braucht es einen technischen Dienstleister, wenn der Anbieter das nicht selbst bewerkstelligen kann, was eher selten der Fall sein dürfte. Dem Dienstleister ggü. muss der Anbieter verbindlich erklären (evtl. auch anonyme Tests zulassen), was er treibt und wie die Einbindung der "Schnittstelle" erfolgt. Hierzu bieten die Dienstleister umfangreiche Regularien an, die jedoch nicht zwingend die Endkunden vor Verstößen schützen.


----------



## Teleton (6 Juni 2012)

> Wie wird nun nachgewiesen, dass der Besucher kostenpflichtige Angebote genutzt hat und vorher mehrere Abfragen bestätigt hat?


Ganz einfach,der Drittanbieter hat dem Provider versprochen nur denn Rechnungen zu stellen wenn die Abfragen bestätigt wurden. Der Provider hat ja nun keinerlei Grund dem Anbieter nicht zu glauben. Die erforderliche technische Schnittstelle um auf "Zuruf" einbuchen zu können kauft man sich beim Provider. Dann meldet man fröhlich Verträge (natürlich unter Einhaltung des Versprechen) die der gutgläubige Provider für 73 % des Nennwertes aufkauft und sofort vergütet.

Ein sicheres System. Ich lasse mir von den Typen am Hinterausgang des Hauptbahnhof auch immer versprechen, dass das Autoradio korrekt erworben wurde.


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank.
Mal sehen was bei rumkommt.
Die Nachweise die mir bisher erbracht wurden sind alles andere als nachvollziehbar.
Ich habe jetzt erstmal die nachweise nach §45i TKG verlangt und die Kohle mit Frist zurückverlangt. 

Leider erfährt man selten wie die Sachen ausgehen.
Weiter vorn gibt es auch Beiträge die ähnlich dem meinen gelagert sind, jedoch fehlt hier noch die Rückmeldung wie es ausging.
Großartige Drohgebärden auführen kann ich auch, aber wie geht es weiter. Was wurde unternommen und wie ist der Sachstand.
Vieleicht kann das der eine oder andere noch nachholen. Das wäre nett und die Ratgeber hier haben es auch verdient.

Ich für meinen Teil werde weiter berichten wenn es etwas Neues gibt.
Bis dahin nochmal Danke.


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Ganz einfach,der Drittanbieter hat dem Provider versprochen nur denn Rechnungen zu stellen wenn die Abfragen bestätigt wurden. Der Provider hat ja nun keinerlei Grund dem Anbieter nicht zu glauben. Die erforderliche technische Schnittstelle um auf "Zuruf" einbuchen zu können kauft man sich beim Provider. Dann meldet man fröhlich Verträge die der gutgläubige Provider für 73 % des Nennwertes aufkauft und sofort vergütet
> 
> Ein sicheres System. Ich lasse mir von den Typen am Hinterausgang des Hauptbahnhof auch immer versprechen, dass das Autoradio korrekt erworben wurde.


 


Wie will der Anbieter aber MIR nachweisen, dass ich sein Abo ganz korrekt und legal mit Bestätigung der Abo-Kosten, der AGB, der Widerrufsbelehrung und der Altersabfrage erworben habe. Ich bin nämlich voller Vorurteile und glaube die Geschichte nicht, die mir von der Platinummobile GmbH aufgetischt wird. Normalerweise kann er das nämlich nicht, auch wenn er mir verspricht gerichtsverwertbare Beweise zu haben. Die habe ich nämlich auch, mein Handy und da findet man die URL nämlich nicht im Verlauf oder das Vidieo was ich angeblich heruntergeladen habe. (schade eigentlich ).


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juni 2012)

CougarXP schrieb:


> Wie will der Anbieter aber MIR nachweisen, .... auch wenn er mir verspricht gerichtsverwertbare Beweise zu haben. Die habe ich nämlich auch, mein Handy und da findet man die URL nämlich nicht im Verlauf oder das Vidieo was ich angeblich heruntergeladen habe. (schade eigentlich ).


 
Tja dann wird er behaupten, das du zum Download ein anderes Handy genutzt hast als du jetzt vorzeigst. Die Sim-Karte funktioniert ja auch in anderen Handys. Und was dann?


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Tja dann wird er behaupten, das du zum Download ein anderes Handy genutzt hast als du jetzt vorzeigst. Die Sim-Karte funktioniert ja auch in anderen Handys. Und was dann?


 
Dann behaupte ich, dass es das selbe Handy ist. Das kann ich auch an Eides statt erklären, wenn er möchte.
Abgesehen davon hat er ja auch Informationen über das benutzte Gerät.
Wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe, die Kohle zurückzubekommen steht nicht mehr an erster Stelle.


----------



## Teleton (6 Juni 2012)

> Wie will der Anbieter aber MIR nachweisen, dass ich sein Abo ganz korrekt und legal mit Bestätigung der Abo-Kosten, der AGB, der Widerrufsbelehrung und der Altersabfrage erworben habe.


Verklagten wird Dich der Provider aus abgetretenem Recht. Der hat dann einen super Zeugen der bestätigt, dass Buchungen nur erfolgen wenn der Kunde 10x alles bestätigt hat.


> Dann behaupte ich, dass es das selbe Handy ist. Das kann ich auch an Eides statt erklären, wenn er möchte.


Die eidesstattliche Versicherung ist kein zulässiges Beweismittel im "normalen" Prozess.
Außerdem gibt es ja noch den Anscheinsbeweis der Richtigkeit der durch automatisierte Gebührenerfassungsanlagen erfassten Gebühren.
Im Prozess wird erst mal nur behauptet "Hat Telefonvertrag mit uns, zahlt seine ordnungsgemäß erstellte Rechnung nicht", dann ist der Kunde am Zug


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

danke Teleton,


1. Wird der Betrag vom Provider direkt vom Konto abgebucht. Er hat die Kohle also schon.
Zurückbuchen kann ich nur den kompletten Rechnungsbetrag, was ich aber nicht tue. Denn damit hole ich auch berechtigte Forderungen zurück und das wäre nach meinem rechtsempfinden nicht in Ordnung.

2. Lege ich mich nicht mit dem Provider an, sondern mit dem Drittanbieter. Bei dem sind die Kosten entstanden, von dem möchte ich sie grundsätzlich auch zurück. Wie die internen Abrechnungssysteme funktionieren und wer wen was abtritt interresiert mich erstmal so sehr, 
wie es ihn interessiert wieviel Leute er abzockt. (allerdings ist es interessant wie das mit Drittanbieter und Provider so abläuft)

3. Kann ich genau soviel behaupten wie der Drittanbieter, hier stehen wir auf gleicher Stufe.
Er hat vermutlich die besseren Argumente auf dem Konto, das interessiert mich jedoch auch weniger. Es gibt ein paar andere einfache und legale Möglichkeiten so einem Unternehmen in die Suppe zu spucke, wenn man nicht so schnell klein bei gibt. Damit wird man sicherlich die Erdachse nicht verschieben können, aber für ein kleines Zischen wenn der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein trifft reicht es allemal.

4. Befinden wir uns in keinem Prozess (hier würden ja auch Kosten enstehen, dabei ziehe ich vermutlich dann den Kürzeren), es werden sich lediglich gegenseitig Behauptungen an den Kopf geworfen.
Wen er gerichtsverwertbare Beweise hat, kann er mir die, wie verlangt, zur Prüfung zur Verfügung stellen und den von mir geforderten Nachweis nach §45i TKG erbringen. Bis dahin kann er erzählen was er mag, das ist sein gutes Recht sowie meins ebenfalls. Was er mir bisher vorgelegt hat ist ein schlechter Witz. Das sind Daten die ich bekomme wenn ich mit meinem Handy meinen Webserver ansurfe. Der blose Besitz meiner Handydaten und die evtl. damit verbunde Tatsache, dass ich tatsächlich auf der Seite war, sind noch kein Beweis für einen rechtsgültigen Abschluss eines Abos.

Und warum soll mich nun der Provider verklagen?


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2012)

Ich sehe hier mindestens einen gravierenden Denkfehler:


CougarXP schrieb:


> Kann ich genau soviel behaupten wie der Drittanbieter, hier stehen wir auf gleicher Stufe.


Wer das Geld hat, hat das Sagen! Blöde fürs Rechtsempfinden, wenn derjenige dann nicht mit einem spricht oder nur das Blaue vom Himmel erzählt.

Teleton hat zu dem Thema schon vorgelegt: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## Teleton (6 Juni 2012)

> 1. Wird der Betrag vom Provider direkt vom Konto abgebucht. Er hat die Kohle also schon.
> Zurückbuchen kann ich nur den kompletten Rechnungsbetrag, was ich aber nicht tue. Denn damit hole ich auch berechtigte Forderungen zurück und das wäre nach meinem rechtsempfinden nicht in Ordnung.


Du könntest zurückbuchen und dann den unstrittigen Betrag "per Hand" überweisen.


> 2. Lege ich mich nicht mit dem Provider an, sondern mit dem Drittanbieter. Bei dem sind die Kosten entstanden, von dem möchte ich sie grundsätzlich auch zurück.


Eben nicht. Der Provider hat die Forderung gekauft und macht sie jetzt aus *eigenem* Recht geltend.


> 3. Kann ich genau soviel behaupten wie der Drittanbieter, hier stehen wir auf gleicher Stufe.


Ja, aber die Gegenseite hat Dein Geld. Was ist wenn die gar nicht mehr diskutieren?


> Wen er gerichtsverwertbare Beweise hat, kann er mir die, wie verlangt, zur Prüfung zur Verfügung stellen und den von mir geforderten Nachweis nach §45i TKG erbringen.


Warum sollte er die außergerichtlich vorlegen?


> Und warum soll mich nun der Provider verklagen?


Wenn der das Geld hat und behalten darf klagt der natürlich nicht.

Wenn Du genügend rumrappelst hast Du ganz gute Chancen, dass der Drittanbieter Dir die Beträge erstattet. Kommt drauf an wie ernst eine Klagedrohung nehmen.


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Du könntest zurückbuchen und dann den unstrittigen Betrag "per Hand" überweisen.


 
Nun, ich war gestern in der Filiale meines Providers und habe dort meine Möglichkeiten ausgelotet.
Natürlich kann ich den Betrag zurückbuchen und die berechtigte Forderung begleichen. Haken an der Sache, der Provider weiß erstmal nicht, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist. Der wird einen Teufel tun jede Forderung die er vom Drittanbieter erwirbt zu prüfen und schon nimmt ein Mahnverfahren seinen Lauf.



Teleton schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Gegenseite hat Dein Geld. Was ist wenn die gar nicht mehr diskutieren?


Dann belasse ich es bei der Strafanzeige und der Meldung bei der Verbraucherzentrale, lehne mich zurück und harre der Dinge die da kommen werden.
Ich werde, wie man so schön sagt, schlechtem Geld kein gutes hinterherwerfen. Taucht irgendwo der Name des GF oder einer seiner Firmen auf, stehe ich mit dem Ölkännchen da. 



Teleton schrieb:


> Warum sollte er die außergerichtlich vorlegen?


 
Weil er entweder so sicher ist recht zu haben, dass ihm das egal ist, oder um so zu tun als ob er Recht hat.
Vieleicht ist ihm in seiner Situation durch die aktuell im Raum stehenden Verdachtsmomente und ggf. bereits eigeleitete Ermittlungen doch nicht ganz egal ob er nochmal angezeigt wird. Anderenfalls, was soll ich sagen, siehe oben. 



Teleton schrieb:


> Wenn Du genügend rumrappelst hast Du ganz gute Chancen, dass der Drittanbieter Dir die Beträge erstattet. Kommt drauf an wie ernst eine Klagedrohung nehmen.


 
Zum Glück kann ich auf fundiertes Rechtswissen im Bekanntenkreis zurückgreifen.
Ob das ausreichend ist, wird die Zeit bringen. Bisher war das nichteinmal nötig.
Jetzt wird sicher meine gestellte Frist verstreichen.

Ich nehme es mal sportlich, hätte ich einen Kurs zum Thema besucht, hätte ich mehr als 19,96 EUR bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Teleton (6 Juni 2012)

> Der wird einen Teufel tun jede Forderung die er vom Drittanbieter erwirbt zu prüfen und schon nimmt ein Mahnverfahren seinen Lauf.


Deshalb funktioniert der Mist ja weil sich die Leute einschüchtern und an die Drittanbieter verweisen lassen. Müßten die Drittanbieter ihre Forderungen selbst eintreiben wäre der Spuk nach 1-2 Monaten vorbei.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2012)

CougarXP schrieb:


> Haken an der Sache, der Provider weiß erstmal nicht, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist.


Es geht um einen Teil der Gesamtforderung und es ist selbstredend, dass man dem Provider natürlich schriftlich (z. B. per eMail) erklärt, warum der Betrag um den strittigen Teil gekürzt wird.


CougarXP schrieb:


> Dann belasse ich es bei der Strafanzeige und der Meldung bei der Verbraucherzentrale...


Jetzt wirds albern! Nur weil du Spielchen spielst, müssen andere richtig in deiner Sache arbeiten. Wozu soll deine Meldung bei der Verbraucherzentrale verarbeitet werden? Sollen die dir den Bauch dafür kraulen, was du für ein toller Mitteiler bist? Zum Thema Strafanzeige lasse ich mich nicht weiter aus, das ist hier schon zum erbrechen diskutiert, z. B. > HIER <.


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo Reducal,

nenne es wie du willst. 
Ich bin sicher nicht einer von den lustigen Typen, die sich im Forum austoben und hinten nur heiße Luft raus lassen.
Mit dem Provider stehe ich im Kontakt, da warte ich auf eine Antwort. Dem Drittanbieter habe ich Fristen gesetzt, die vermutlich verstreichen werden. Sollten dann weitere Schritte fruchtlos bleiben muss ich das außergerichtliche "Verfahren" als gescheitert hinnehmen.
Was bleibt mir dann noch, wenn ich den nicht anzeige? Ach ja, hinterm Offen hocken und schmollen, nicht dass noch jemand der die nötige Sachkenntnis und den entsprechenden Job hat noch schwer arbeiten muss. 
In Zukunft zeige ich auch keine Fahrerflucht mehr an, wenn mir am Parkplatz einer den Spiegel wegfährt.
Macht eh nur Arbeit und in den meisten Fällen werden die Verfahren eingestellt. Die Einstellung finde ich nicht ganz korrekt.

Mir ist auch durchaus bewusst, das die Position der Verbraucherzentralen in unserer Gesellschaft überbewertet wird. Dennoch rennen die meisten Leute zuerst mal dorthin. Da kann es nicht schaden, wenn das Personal dort schonmal ein paar Infos hat mit denen sie arbeiten und Geld verdienen können. Denn eine Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale ist nicht kostenlos!


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2012)

Cougar, mei Guterle ...
Wenn wir hier zu etwas raten dann hat das durchaus seinen Grund und resultiert aus jahrelanger Erfahrung.
Wenn Du aber hier meinst die Frage von der Henne und dem Ei neu aufrollen zu müssen, dann tu das.
Eine weitere Erfahrung die wir hier gemacht haben ist die, daß Neulinge zwar oft hochmotiviert sind, sich aber mit ihren undurchdachten Aktionen um Kopf und Kragen reden.
Wenn Du meinst, dann geh Deinen Weg, nur wenn Du dann den Karren in den Dreck gefahren hast können wir Dir auch nicht mehr helfen


----------



## CougarXP (6 Juni 2012)

Trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## rose1002 (14 Juni 2012)

Finde es eine FRECHHEIT wie IHR die Menschen ABZOCKT..


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2012)

rose1002 schrieb:


> Finde es eine FRECHHEIT wie IHR die Menschen ABZOCKT..


Wer, wir?


----------



## Hippo (14 Juni 2012)

rose1002 schrieb:


> Finde es eine FRECHHEIT wie IHR die Menschen ABZOCKT..


Häh?
Was falsches geraucht?


----------



## markus123 (16 Juni 2012)

Hi!
Haben eben auch eine SMS bekommen, dass 20 Euro für ein Abo weggegangen sind. Dann über die Hotline 0800-0000709 sofort gekündigt. (2 offene ABOS) Wir wussten natürlich nicht mal dass wir iwas abgeschlossen haben!
Können wir nun sicher sein keine weiteren Rechnungen mehr zu bekommen, und v.a. die 20 Euro wieder bekommen?
Danke für die Ratschläge!


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2012)

markus123 schrieb:


> ...Können wir nun sicher sein keine weiteren Rechnungen mehr zu bekommen...


Wenn ihr nicht wieder irgendwie auf die falschen Knöpfe drückt vermutlich ja ...



markus123 schrieb:


> ...und v.a. die 20 Euro wieder bekommen?


Theoretisch ja, praktisch eher nein bis unmöglich
Guggst Du hier >>> Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## TarantelDonut (12 Dezember 2012)

Heeeyy Leute 

Ich muss nochmal fragen, auch wenns hier warscheinlich schon tausend mal gefragt wurde.
Ich bin Vertrags -Kunde bei BASE. Und irgendwie hab ichs geschafft n Abo bei in-telegence. abzuschließen. Bei mir gehen jeden Monat 4,99 € ab!!!!
BASE konnte mir nicht helfen -.-*
Habe bereits Emails zu denen geschickt, doch keine Reaktion!?
Hilfe ?


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2012)

Hilfe gibts in den 135 Beiträgen über Deinem 
Da steht alles was Du wissen mußt.
Hier gibts auch noch lesenswertes >>> Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter
Und im Link in meiner Signatur auch


----------



## TheRock (27 Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte gerne Wissen ob ich mein Abo wirklich gekündigt. 
Ich habe so gemacht 

Abo verwalten > Abo Kündigung > danach habe ich eine SMS bekommen mit folgenden Inhalt :

Sehr geehrter Kunde, Ihr Handy-Videoflatrate-Abo für diese Nummer wurde soeben mit sofortiger Wirkung wunschgemäß beendet. Platinummobile GmbH


Aber auf meiner Rechnung wurden 4, 99 abgezogen


----------



## Hippo (27 Dezember 2012)

Öhm ...
Wie sollen wir das wissen?
Spekulation 1: Du hast mehrere Abos
Spekulation 2: Es gibt eine Kündigungsfrist
Ansonsten könnten wir es nur an die entsprechende Fachabteilung weitergeben


----------



## CH H (9 Januar 2013)

Dannie schrieb:


> Moin an alle Mann, mir wurde gerade zum 2. mal 4,99€ abgezogen wegen eines premium dienstes von IN-telegence. Ich weiss leider garnicht warum ich surfe zwar mit dem handy aber normal pass ich auf das ich nichts falsches anklicke... jedenfalls hats mich jetzt wohl erwischt...
> 
> wisst ihr wie ich den ganzen "spass" wieder kündigen kann?
> 
> ...


 

Hi einfach bei in-telegence gmbh mit eure handy nr. einloggen und ein code per sms bestellen einloggen und auf abos gehen abos kündigen sofort bekam ich eine sms das mein abo gekündigt ist


----------



## Adam1397 (23 Januar 2013)

Hatte das selbe Problem!

einfach 0800 0000 709 anrufen, den Anweisungen folgen und du bist das ABO mit SOFORTIGER Wirkung LOS!

Gruß


----------



## andreas78253 (31 Januar 2013)

Diese In-telegence betreiben eine richtige abzocke. Meinem Sohn wurden Codes für ein Gratis onlne spiel gegeben, die er dann durch telefonieren freischalten konnte, warscheinlich dann über den Anbieter IN-telegence. Jedenfalls als mein Sohn dort anrief sagten diese, wenn man jetzt weiter telefoniert kostet dies 10 euro, dewegen hat er sofort aufgelegt. Jetzt kam aber eine Rechnung die besagt das ich 40€ bezahlen muss, obwohl ich diesen Anruf nicht fortgeführt habe

Bitte schreibt mir antworten


----------



## Hippo (31 Januar 2013)

Kam das als Teil der Telefonrechnung?


----------



## wolfgangtimi (6 Februar 2013)

ich muss sagen die (...) IN-telegence GmbH schreckt vor nichts zurück.
hab heute den 6.2.2013 schreiben bekommen wollen so 800 euro haben erst schreiben von denen.

Das dumme an der geschichte ist, die stehe auf keine rechnung, _Hausanschluss und habe noch nie ein handy(weil ich keine Handys mag)_, weil ja auch die nummern alle gesperrt wurden am anfang..

_Daran sieht man_ das das Sie vorsetlichen abzocke betrug machen und haben sich bei mir selbst vol überführt mit ihren schreiben was ja heute kam mit der post.


Werde dich auch dann anzeigen mit schadensersatz mit maximale höhe.


nur eins verstehe ich nicht man liest so viel über die mit bedrug warum bis jetzt justiz nicht gegen die gemacht hat .. weil die ja als weiter machen wie man sieht und denen nicht das handwerk legt.


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2013)

Und was willst Du uns jetzt sagen?


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

wolfgangtimi schrieb:


> ....warum bis jetzt justiz nicht gegen die gemacht hat ..


Weil ein Betrug nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte, zumeinst sich nicht einmal der Anfangsverdacht bestätigt hat. Auch bei dir wird es so sein! Nur weil du eine Mahnung bekommen hast, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass dich der Absender betrügen will. Du wirst sehen, das wird sich alles aufklären lassen. Versuche erst einmal zuu realisieren, worum es im Detail in der Mahnung geht: http://www.in-telegence.net/kontakt/kontakt-fuer-endkunden/


----------



## ninagöktasayshe (22 Februar 2013)

Hi habe auch ein proplem mit der firma IN-telegence. Allerdings ist das irgendwie anders als die Probleme, die hier beschrieben wurden. Gestern habe ich 2 Briefe bekommen. Erstmal zum ersten Brief: Dort werde ich von unitymedia aufgerfordert den Rechnungsbetrag von 39,37euro an die mr. mexnet GmbH zu zahlen. Der Grund ist, dass ich am 28.1.2013 anscheinend "Erotikline" angerufen hätte. (Und das um 9uhr morgens,da bin ich am arbeiten xD) Darunter steht: "Verbindungen über IN-telegence GmbH bei Rückfragen: Telefon: 08001656640". Mir wurde sogar ein "Einzelverbindungsnachweis für die Nutzung von Servicenummern anderer Anbieter", der das ganze beweisen soll, mitgeschickt.

Nun zum zweiten Brief: Dieser ist von IN-telegence. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Mahnung. Anscheinnd hätte ich am 11.12.12 zweimal "Erotikline" angerufen. Diesmal wollen sie von mir 43,28euro plus 5euro mahngebühren haben, obwohl ich im Voraus nie eine Rechnung darüber erhalten habe (das kann allerdings auch an der Deutschen Post liegen, manchmal kommen Briefe gar nicht an). Dort wird als verantwortlicher Diensteanbieter die "CommDoo GmbH" erwähnt.

Zunächst habe ich meinen Anbieter unitymedia angerufen und Ihnen die Situation erklärt. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass Sie mir auch nicht weiterhelfen könnten und ich mich wie auf dem Rechnungsschreiben erwähnt an IN-telegence wenden solle. Man hat mir leider nicht von sich aus angeboten solche Nummern sperren zu lassen, damit es nicht noch einmal zu solchen Vorkomnissen kommt, aber, da ich darum gebeten habe dies zu tun, wurde mir versichert, dass dies innerhalb der nächsten 60min geschehe.

Daraufhin habe ich die IN-telegence angerufen: Die Frau dort am Telefon war sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Nur auf meine Aussage, dass IN-telegence eine Betrüger-Firma sei, reagierte sie ein wenig unfreundlich. Sie riet mir gegen Unbekannt Anzeige zu erstatten. Und erklärte mir, dass ihre Firma die Leitung an die oben erwähnte "CommDoo GmbH" vermiete und daher nicht Schuld an der falschen Abrechnung sei. Sie sagte mir, dass ich schriftlich Widerspruch gegen die genannten Forderungen einlegen solle.

Schlussendlich bin ich jetzt ein wenig verwirrt, da ich das Ganze sehr undurchsichtig finde und irgendwie 1000 Firmen damit zu tun haben (maßlose Übertreibung!). Außerdem finde ich es scheiße, dass ich meine Zeit mit so etwas verschwenden muss, obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe; aber wenn ich keinen Widerspruch einlegen würde, wäre ich rechtlich dazu gezwungen (wurde miir gesagt) das zu bezahlen. 
Zuletzt noch: Mein Name wurde auf der Rechnung falsch geschrieben... Muss ich sie dann überhaupt bezahlen? Und Hippo, warum darsft du keine Rechtsberatung geben?


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Ergo müssen wir uns hier auf allgemein gehaltene Hinweise beschränken



ninagöktasayshe schrieb:


> ... Allerdings ist das irgendwie anders als die Probleme, die hier beschrieben wurden...


Nö, die wollen Geld von Dir für eine Leistung die Du nicht abgerufen hast




ninagöktasayshe schrieb:


> ...Daraufhin habe ich die IN-telegence angerufen: Die Frau dort am Telefon war sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Nur auf meine Aussage, dass IN-telegence eine Betrüger-Firma sei, reagierte sie ein wenig unfreundlich.






ninagöktasayshe schrieb:


> ...Sie riet mir gegen Unbekannt Anzeige zu erstatten...


Wer ist behumbst worden? Die oder Du?
DIE wollen was ...




ninagöktasayshe schrieb:


> ...Und erklärte mir, dass ihre Firma die Leitung an die oben erwähnte "CommDoo GmbH" vermiete und daher nicht Schuld an der falschen Abrechnung sei...


Na und? Was interessiert Dich das?



ninagöktasayshe schrieb:


> Sie sagte mir, dass ich schriftlich Widerspruch gegen die genannten Forderungen einlegen solle.


Das könntest Du grad noch machen



ninagöktasayshe schrieb:


> ...Mein Name wurde auf der Rechnung falsch geschrieben... Muss ich sie dann überhaupt bezahlen?


Grundsätzlich ja, weil sich mal verschreiben ist eine läßliche Sünde.



ninagöktasayshe schrieb:


> ... Und Hippo, warum darsft du keine Rechtsberatung geben?


Guggst Du



> *Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz*
> 
> Teil 2 - Rechtsdienstleistungen durch nicht registrierte Personen (§§ 6 - 9)
> *§ 6*
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2013)

//offtopic//


ninagöktasayshe schrieb:


> Nur auf meine Aussage, dass IN-telegence eine Betrüger-Firma sei, reagierte sie ein wenig unfreundlich.


dtms war es, glaube ich, die hatten so ein Dialogsystem auf der Homepage. Ich habe da mal eingetippt "Ihr seid Abzocker" und bekam als Antwort "Sie haben eine Rechnung für Mehrwertdienste erhalten?"

//offtopic//


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Aka ...
tu pist pöhse


----------



## lalliohr (28 Februar 2013)

hallo und nen schönen abend.....
ich bin etwas verzweifelt und suche hier hilfe....habe soeben die handyrechnung von meinem sohn von januar erhalten....und da steht die firma mit ner forderung von In-telegence in höhe von 20,00 euro drauf . auf meine frage ob er sich ein spiel gezogen hat verneinte er dies und ich glaube ihm. ihr schreibt hier alle das es um irgendwelche telefonnummern geht,aber in meinem fall steht nur als kürzel  ,,FSK16Abo,, drauf mein anbieter Base kam mir mit ner forderung einer anderen betrügerfirma mit sofortiger gutschrift von 95,00 euro entgegn weil sie bei Base bekannt ist....aber diese firma in-telegence können sie nichts machen....ich habe keine ahnung was ich machen soll,weil unter der hotline kann mann mich nur vom Handy aus identifizieren um die abos zu verwalten ...ich habe natürlich angst das ich durch einen anruf es nur noch verschlimmere. Die hotline ist zwar vom festnetz kostenlos weil 0800er nummer aber eben nur ne bandansage. nun meine Frage: kennt jemand dieses problem und könnte eventuell tipps geben....für ne antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2013)

lalliohr schrieb:


> ... nun meine Frage: kennt jemand dieses problem und könnte eventuell tipps geben...


Ja, die Beiträge über Deinem enthalten die Tipps die Du brauchst.



lalliohr schrieb:


> ...für ne antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar


Links zum Thema
Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen
Widerspruch an Provider bei Abzocke mit Handy-Abo - nicht bestellt
Wie kommen Klabauterforderungen zustande?

Das Lesen können wir Dir nicht abnehmen


----------



## lalliohr (28 Februar 2013)

ja ich hatte gelesen nur ging es meist um forderungen wegen irgendwelcher telefonnummern und nicht um fantasienamen von FSK 16Abo......hätte ja sein können das jemand ebenso dieses problem hatte.....habe auch gelesen das ne servicefrau von in-telgence sehr nett sein sollte....nur unter der nummer die ich gefunden habe ist nur ne bandansage 08000000709 (kann sein das ne null noch fehlt)  habe keine andere nummer in euren treadhs lesen können (oder ich war nur blind)
aber trotzdem erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort....ich bin nur nicht wirklich gewillt etwas zu kündigen was ich meines erachtens nicht bestellt habe....das wäre ja ein schuldeingeständnis...oder irre ich da...naj trotzdem noch nen schönen abend


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2013)

Dazu steht auch was ...
... das heißt "ich bestreite"
Dann denk mal an die Anforderung des Prüfprotokolls nach §45i TKG
Rückforderung des Betrages vom Provider
Drittanbietersperre usw
Wer die Finger unberechtigt in Deinem Geldbeutel hat ist letztendlich egal, die Abwehr ist fast immer gleich


----------



## lalliohr (1 März 2013)

ja und da habe ich ein leises problem bzw gewissenskonflikt. Bin seit 1994 glücklicher und hochzufriedener kunde von e-plus (seit september letztes jahr dann Base). habe nie probleme gehabt und wenn war ich in der glücklichen lage das mir schnell und unbürokratisch geholfen wurde!!!!!! ...(klingt nach utopie...ich weiss) und dennoch  hadere ich an der möglichkeit meinen handyanbieter damit zu konfrontieren.... da sie mir ja in gleicher rechnung schon 95,00 euro von ,,Net mobile Ag,, sofort wieder gutgeschrieben haben( komischerweise ebenfals mit dem kürzel  FSK16Abo gekennzeichnet) nur sagte mir meine kundenberaterin das eben diese in-telegence nicht auf der sogenannten betrügerliste steht und sie da nichts machen kann ausser eben sofortige drittanbietersperre...ich denke mal das ich nur diese kÜndigung und unterlassung zu dieser firma direkt schicken kann und hoffe das damit das problem gelöst wird.....Eure vordrucke sind jedenfals der Hammer und sehr!!!!!! hilfreich....recht herzlichen Dank LG alex


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2013)

Etwas möchte ich Dir noch mitgeben, denn die Wissenden hier gehören NICHT der Generation SMS an.
Deine Schreibe gefühlt ohne Punkt und Komma und unter Mißachtung der klassischen Rechtschreibregeln ist sauschwer zu lesen und verführt nicht dazu Deine Texte genauer zu lesen.
Wir erachten es als Akt der Höflichkeit nach diesen alten Regeln zu schreiben.


----------



## lalliohr (1 März 2013)

Ups,  OK. dann muss ich Euch leider sagen,das ich nicht mit der Tastatur gross geworden bin. ich komme aus dem Handwerklichen Gewerbe und habe bis heute eigentlich auch keine Beschwerden in solchen Treadhs oder Chats bekommen. Ihr seid die Ersten!!! Aber trotzdem möchte ich in aller Höflichkeit um Entschuldigung bitten.Ich Bin froh, wenn ich einen solch langen text, halbwegs mit meinem 1Finger Suchsystem, in relativ kurzer Zeit hinbekomme. da mache ich mir einfach nicht die Mühe noch nach solchen Fehlern zu suchen. aber trotzdem, Dank für den freundlichen Hinweis. ich werde versuchen mich zu bessern


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2013)

Nimm den zweiten Finger noch dazu, dann klappts auch mit den großen Buchstaben 
Und die Absätze funktionieren mithilfe der "Enter"-Taste hervorragend ...


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2014)

Edit: der folgende Teil wurde auf Bitten der in-telegence hier eingefügt um die Situation zu erklären:
=================================================================

*Sie haben eine Rechnungsposition der IN-telegence GmbH auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung gefunden?*

Das bedeutet, dass Sie einen kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienst (z.B. 0900-Nummer) eines Dritten über das Telefonnetz der IN-telegence GmbH in Anspruch genommen haben.

IN-telegence leitet die eingehenden Anrufe zum Anbieter des Dienstes weiter und veranlasst die Abrechnung der Anrufe über die Telefonrechnung des jeweiligen Anschlussteilnehmernetzbetreibers.


*Sie können die Rechnungsposition nicht zuordnen bzw. haben keinen Mehrwertdienst genutzt?*

Generell kann eine Berechnung nur erfolgen, wenn die entsprechende Nummer auch von Ihrem Anschluss aus angerufen wurde.

Die IN-telegence GmbH ist als Telefongesellschaft einer strengen Aufsicht unterworfen und kann rein technisch nur von Ihrem Anschluss initiierte Anrufe abrechnen.


*Welcher Dienst wurde genau genutzt?* 

Über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis können Sie nachvollziehen, welche Rufnummer von Ihrem Anschluss aus angerufen wurde und wer der Anbieter des Dienstes ist.

Den Einzelverbindungsnachweis erhalten Sie hier. Dieser Service ist kostenlos und hilft Ihnen, die Rechnungsposition von IN-telegence zu erklären.


*Was genau soll ich jetzt tun?* 

Bitte nutzen Sie die Möglichkeit, den kostenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis anzufordern. Klicken Sie hier, um das jetzt zu tun.

In den allermeisten Fällen ist dannach alles geklärt und Sie können die Rechnungsposition einem Anruf zuordnen. 

Falls es anschließend noch Fragen gibt, finden Sie hier die Kontaktdaten zum IN-telegence Service-Team, das Ihnen persönlich per E-Mail oder Telefon helfen wird.


*Was macht IN-telegence?*

Die IN-telegence GmbH mit Sitz in Köln ist ein auf Geschäftskundenlösungen spezialisierter Anbieter für Telefonanlagen und Rufnummern. 

Das Unternehmen wurde 1997 als Telefongesellschaft gegründet und betreibt ein eigenes TK-Netz. 

=================================================================


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2014)

in-telegence schrieb:
			
		

> Generell kann eine Berechnung nur erfolgen, wenn die entsprechende Nummer auch von Ihrem Anschluss aus angerufen wurde.



Für die Behauptung, dass der betreffende Anschluss von dem Betroffenen tatsächlich angewählt wurde, wäre der "Dienst"leister in der Beweispflicht. Hierzu hat aber eine qualifizierte technische Prüfung gemäß § 45i TKG zu erfolgen. Hiebei reicht ein einfacher "Einzelverbindungsnachweis" nicht aus.  
S. dazu u.a.:
Urteil des AG Papenburg, 30.10.2008, Az. 4 C 247/08



			
				in-telegence schrieb:
			
		

> Die IN-telegence GmbH ist als Telefongesellschaft einer strengen Aufsicht unterworfen und kann rein technisch nur von Ihrem Anschluss initiierte Anrufe abrechnen.



"Strenge Aufsicht...", da lachen ja die Hühner.
Sofern die in-telegence als reiner Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und nicht als Anbieter der wie auch immer gearteten "Leistung" fungiert, *hat die in-telegence exakt überhaupt gar nichts abzurechnen.*

Siehe dazu das Urteil des BGH vom 28. Juli 2005, Az.: III ZR 3/05.

Der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber ist nicht Vertragspartner des TK-Endkunden und *hat folglich gar keine Inkassoberechtigung.*
Die haben exakt null-komma-null zu melden.

Klingt jetzt nicht schön für die in-telegence, ist aber so.


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2014)

Legendär ist das Interview bei Heise:

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Der-Gesetzgeber-laesst-uns-im-Dunkeln-tappen-288876.html


> „Der Gesetzgeber lässt uns im Dunkeln tappen“


Ich glaube, diese "Dunkelzonen" sind gewollt und bringen in der Branche die besten Erträge.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-ueber-0190-Betreiber-In-telegence-89891.html


> Wird in dem Werbemüll direkt oder indirekt mit einem Web-Link zur Einwahl mit teuren Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern aufgefordert, leiten sie die Beschwerden unter anderem an den entsprechenden Nummernbetreiber weiter. In der Regel bitten sie die Unternehmen, gemäß der Gesetzeslage (Paragraf 13a TKV) die Rufnummern abzuschalten, falls der Spam-Versand nicht aufhört.
> 
> In den meisten Fällen halten sich die Unternehmen an dieses Prozedere. Ein bestimmter Betreiber aber stellt sich derzeit quer und weigert sich mit immer bizarreren Begründungen, seinen offensichtlichen Verpflichtungen nachzukommen


----------



## Gerhard Garreis (9 Dezember 2018)

Dannie schrieb:


> Moin an alle Mann, mir wurde gerade zum 2. mal   4,99€ abgezogen wegen eines premium dienstes von IN-telegence. Ich weiss leider garnicht warum ich surfe zwar mit dem handy aber normal pass ich auf das ich nichts falsches anklicke... jedenfalls hats mich jetzt wohl erwischt...
> 
> wisst ihr wie ich den ganzen "spass" wieder kündigen kann?
> 
> ...


Soll ich die Rufnummer im Einzelgebührennachweis anrufen, um zu wissen welchen Dienst, von dem ich rein gar keinen Nutzen hatte, weil nicht angerufen habe. Dann haben diese Gangster mich doch wirklich am Wickel. Nein, niemals kein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2018)

Gerhard Garreis schrieb:


> Rufnummer im Einzelgebührennachweis
> 
> ….weil nicht angerufen habe.


Kann evtl. jmd. anders angerufen haben? Wie lange war das Gespräch und welche Nummer wurde gewählt?



Gerhard Garreis schrieb:


> diese Gangster


Naja, Beschwerden hinsichtlich der Beteiligung von In-telegence und oder deren Kunden sind seit dem Ende der Dialerzeit vor 13 Jahren und der nahezu flächendeckenden Einführung von DSL nahezu gen 0 zu lesen.


----------



## Steffen zwiorek-lange (5 Juli 2021)

Hi meine Mutter hat gratis Masken im Videotext  bestellt..das ging nur über fest netz.das war besser leben....
Fallen war zu.vor kurzen bekomm ich 20€auf die Rechnung... von In telegence Gmbh  abgezogen. Ich sollte d diese numer dahinter anrufen um zu kündigen .das hab ich getan.ab dem Anruf hatte ich Abbo an der Backe... .nur jetzt steht es wieder auf der Rechnung. Ohne eine Summe dahinter..was heißt das jetzt .wer kann helfen bei dem scheiss...


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2021)

Telefonische Kündigung ist immer so eine Sache - kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht! Hast du mit dem Anschluss bei der Kündigung angerufen, mit dem auch das Abo ausgelöst wurde? Besser alles schriftlich machen, die Daten stehen auf der Rechnung.


----------

